# Buddies for Bettas?



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

looking for 1 or 2 little fish that will go good with my betta, and can withstand a temp of 67-69.

spank ya

Hunter


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Least Killfish

I have had mixed results with these fish. Make sure you get adults though. The smaller ones are usually eaten.

Is this a filtered tank? if it isnt that there probably isnt a fish suitable. How big is the tank?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

67-69 is not really suitable for a betta... they are tropical fish and prefer to be kept around 80. I know, everyone keeps them in little unheated cups etc etc... but still  They really do prefer the warmer temperature.


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah...warm that guy up. He will be much happier and much more fun for you to look at, too! Just get him one of these, HEATER (if he is in a small container) and he will be MUCH happier. Otherwise, find a heater that is appropriate for your size container.

Once you warm him up and can add something, a couple little pygmaeus corys or otocinclus (aka "Otos") will be a nice addition. Make sure that you maintain his water a little more as a result of the added fish.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

white clouds are good and hardy at any temp, though normaly peaceful, when it hit spring mine put my betta into a hospital tank


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i think i have found a friend., ghost shrimp.
i know some bettas will have snack on em but theres always a chance right?


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

78-82 is ideal for bettas and the Shrimp is perfect as a roomie.


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Spoiledfishes,

About a week ago, I had g/shrimp in my betta. They lived well together. But one day after work, I saw one of my ghost shrimp torn to bits.
Yes, there is always a chance when it comes to introducing other animals into a tank in which the fish is very territorial, but it ultimately comes down to your betta.

I firmly believe that bettas have their own unique personality, its really a game of experimentation.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

When I had my betta, the seak on his tank cracked, and I had to put him in my normal community tank for awhile. At that time I only had 1 platy and 3 zebra danios. He staked out his territory but didn't attack any of them. You do need to get a fish that is NOT too colorful or is large enough and fast enough to get away from him if he gets in a mood. I was a bit surprised that he didn't go after the platy, but it was twice his size and just would bump him out of the way if he got too close. They finally started ignoring eachother. 

i've heard from other people that they also will do ok with small plecos and flounders, etc. (Things that like to hide or stay near the bottom).


----------



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

I have 3 Cori cats in my tank with some ghost shrim, he sometimes chases the coris around the tank but nothing major. So i think its a pretty good choice, the cats are fun to watch swim around together anyway heh.

Nick


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i am going to the pet store today, gonna see what i can get.

i also have a new problem. my tank i have my betta in is a hex tank, so when i turn the light on, the six corners of the tank reflects his image and he starts puffing out.
dont dare leave the light on, is there anyway to get past this or am i gonna have to put him in my big tank?(i dont want to right now because i believe my guppy is pregnant)
help please


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

If you put a betta in with guppies, he will most likely tear them to pieces. You may have to find something solid to place along the sides of the tank to cut down on the reflections.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

''If'' the guppies have long flowing fins, my guppy has very pretty but short fins


----------

